# Need 90's quality Pioneer amp recommendation for 6 speaker setup



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking for some ideas as to what amps to be on the lookout for.

Project is an 83 Firebird. 

Full mid 90's Pioneer install with:

DEH-P85DHR head unit http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/CD-Receivers/DEH-P85DHR
TS-A4605 4x6" plates up front
Premier 6x9" mid (don't remember the model)
TS-1690K 6.25" custom mounted rears
TS-WX100BPA Powered sub tube http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/Subwoofers/Champion+Series/TS-WX100BPA

Looking for a 90's or early 2000's Pioneer amp that's capable of running 6 interior-sized speakers.

Ideas?


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I got this guys, I used to have the same setup you have back years ago. I would recommend a Pioneer GM X904. I had a 904 and two 802's and they were solid amps. I really don't know why you would want to run those 4" customs in the back though. I would ditch that idea personally. The amps seem to be a little bit rare, I have only seen one or two on ebay in a few years poking around. The older H series are great too, but it seems people want a ton for them and it's very hard to find a H200 that's clean.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Eh, not my cup of tea but the wires are run and the holes are cut so I'll just leave em back there. They actually do add a lot to the sound though they're just tapped off the rear channel. Poor little head unit can't crank em up too loud! haha

Now I'd like to find a 6 or 8 channel amp but I'm not sure if those exist!

If I ran a 4 channel I suppose I could get rid of those far back speakers.

This amp is much newer so I'm not sure of the quality, bit new for my taste, but what do you think?

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/Amplifiers/PRS-D4000F


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

the gm-h were solid amps. i still have a gm-h100 in my stash


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

H series would be the way to go. Don't recall if they made them in anything other than a 2 channel though.


----------

